
Bitcoin P2P Cryptocurrency - alexkay
http://bitcoin.org/
======
metellus
This is an interesting idea, but it seems too complicated to gain the kind of
ubiquity it needs to work as a viable currency. As a case study or a prototype
for future attempts it looks great, though.

